# Do these two tracks share similar sound?



## C.R. Rivera (Aug 31, 2020)

I was awakened from a nap when this tune came on, and it seemed to be so familiar.

The first, the one that woke me, is by an independent musician in 2015:


I finally remembered where I "seemed" to have heard this, the "window dance" scene in the 1984 movie "Body Double".


Am I wrong, or mistaken, as I think the beginning of each track sounds so alike?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 31, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> as I think the beginning of each track sounds so alike



I am being serious here.... is this a joke?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Aug 31, 2020)

No, I was fast asleep when this came on, and it bothered me that I had heard something similar earlier in my very long life. So, yes, I was being quite serious quite here.

Carlos R. Rivera
AS AA BA MA PhD LCDR USNR ret Husband Father Grandfather 5'8" 230 pounds, with many scars to boot.


----------

